# what does leaky amniotic fluid smell like? (tmi question!)



## prettymachine

hi, today i noticed my panty liner was soaking wet, and i am certain i hadnt peed! lol! there was a small amount of discharge but for the most part it was just wet... i am wondering if i should worry i was leaking, or assume i am doing too much sweating! one thing i did notice is it smelled very similar to semen.


----------



## tiger

is it still leaking a little ? it does sound a bit like your waters, they can smell like semen. maybe just pop in and get checked out ?


----------



## Cloe

Oh Ladies, thanks so much for the honest answer. I didn't dare to ask this question in the forum. I thought I was silly or going insane. For two weeks or so I've been having this sensation. I thought it was just sweat, but it always smells like semen and I couldn't explain why. Is this bad, any reason for concern, should I call my doctor or go to the hospital and get checked out?

Please share your thoughts!


----------



## Weeplin

I think you should call your midwife, especially as it's been going on for 2 weeks. x


----------



## Alexapoo

If it smells like semen, it's discharge. Amniotiic fluid smells sweet. If it' seems like a lot, call your midwife.


----------



## dacosta

yup, sounds like waters :) best get it checked


----------



## Cloe

Ok, now I am a bit confused....:wacko: Two different statements.... 
---------------------------
Just talked with OH about it. He's really good at calming my nerves with these things. He said, he read about it online, as loong as there is no unusal pain, bad odor, green color or blood everything should be fine. 

I feel much better now! Hope you do too! :flower:


----------



## prettymachine

i'll ask my MW... i have an appt tomo already(going every two weeks now!) 

i know the smell wasnt actual semen cuz i cant remember the last time i did that ;)


----------



## Quackquack99

My midwife said that fluids can sort of smell like sex, so get it checked out, it will be a simple swab test to determine if it is indeed your waters


----------



## sam#3

i think the waters have quite a sweet smell and they smell very hormoney if that makes any sense! sort of like pheromones


----------



## Alexapoo

It probably is NOT amniotic fluid, but best to ask your midwife. Amniotic fluid has a distinct sweet smell to it, unlike semen which we all know what that smells like, but I cannot even describe the smell of semen. I know this is TMI, but now that I am further along in this pregnancy, I am getting more discharge that sometimes wets my underwear too that smells like semen, but it is NOT semen as me and hubby have sex but once a week (and cannot leave it inside anyway according to doctor) and when I noticed the smell it had been a week since we did it. If you have never smelled amniotic fluid, you wouldn't know and it is hard to describe lol Amniotic fluid can be clear or bloody or a variety of things depending what's going on inside, so don't go by the fact it wasn't bloody. When mine broke with 2 of my kids previous, it was not bloody. If it happens more than a few times a day and your underwear are drenched, I'd get it checked.


----------



## prettymachine

saw MW today... as opposed to losing amniotic fluid she thinks i am losing mucus plug... she didnt seem concerned though so i am assuming this is normal!


----------



## Alexapoo

Eeeek, isn't it early to lose that? Did she test the fluid?


----------



## prettymachine

she told me the majority of people DONT lose thier plug all at once... that typically you lose it slowly over the course of a few weeks. she did a sono(saw my girl<3) and measured my fluids and in her words, i had "a crapload" of fluid still lol... she said i measured on the highest end of high!


----------



## prdlyexpectng

get it checked out for sure! but honestly i have this all the time and at 28 weeks i got it checked out and it was just discharge...


----------



## crazylilth1ng

It's probably not your waters if it wasn't much but I have to disagree with alexapoo (sorry Hun) while amniotic fluid has a sweet smell, I have also smelt it smelling like semen heaps of times when ladies waters broke when I was delivering their babies during my midwifery training.

I'm glad u have "craploads" of fluid in there hehe


----------



## Alexapoo

I didn't have midwifery training, but OB training and I always smelled it sweet, mine too, but it's ok to disagree.

Glad all is well and your water is intact!


----------

